# Modified R2 Guide tutorial



## Zebedee W (Sep 25, 2011)

R2 is a powerful tool to solve corners blindfolded. It solves placement and orientation at the same time. 

This is the R2 I use. It is longer but intuitive. I explained why things work, to make it easier to make your own algorithms (the ones here can be improved for speed, I feel the ones given here are good to learn with because they follow a simple logic.)

First note all corners in the right place but not oriented right.

Now let’s make a list. Look at the Down Right Front (DRF) sticker (when we talk about stickers, we use the first direction to identify the sticker; for example DRF, on the Down right front Corner, the sticker on the down side .) Wherever the DRF sticker belongs, is your first target (and the start of your list, not the DRF sticker.) Now find where the sticker on your first target belongs; that is your second target. On the one hand; keep going until all the corners are accounted for. On the other hand; remember the targets in pairs (on the list every target should be paired up, except the last target, if there is an odd amount.) Do not add any target on the DRF corner to the list. When you get to the DRF corner 

1)	Stop if all corners are ether on the list or in the right place. 
2)	If corners are off the list, then pick an easy sticker (from a corner not yet on the list) and make that your next target. When you do this you must remember the corner twice, once to break into the cycle and once to finish it. Repeat this step until all corners are ether on the list or in the right place.

With R2 we solve the orientation and placement of the corners at the same time. We target stickers, not whole corners. I move the target to the UBR sticker, DFR is my placeholder. R2 is the mechanic and changes the UBR to the placeholder. We solve the targets in pairs. Fixing the first target screws up the right layer (because you cannot just effect 2 pieces) and fixing the second target screws up the cube in the exact same way, canceling the first mistake and leaving 2 corners solved, and a different sticker in your placeholder (the next target.) The simplest case is when both targets are on the L layer or the UBR corner. Simply 

1.	Follow the algorithm for the first target (let’s call that algorithm v)
2.	Turn R2
3.	Undo v (Follow the algorithm for v starting by doing the last move in reverse, then the second to last move in reverse…)
4.	Follow the algorithm for the second target (let’s call it w)
5.	Turn R2
6.	Undo w (Follow the algorithm for w starting by doing the last move in reverse, then the second to last move in reverse…)
Or concisely vR2v’ wR2w’, 

Here are the vs and ws for easy cases. It is easier to learn the cases by what they do. You are putting the target sticker into UBR place. But you must not disturb anything in the right layer but the UBR corner, you do this by just using Ls and Us (but be careful with the Us, they can move the URF corner) (you can also use Bs for a small advantage, not shown here.)

*Position (First letter identifying Target)\Case #\Algorithm (v or w)
UFL	\1\	LU’L’UL’U’LU
FUL	\2\	L2U’LU
LUF	\3\	L’U’L’U
UBL	\4\	L’U’LU
LUB	\5\	U’L’U
BUL	\6\	L’U’L2UL’U’LU
UBR	\7\	(Nothing)
BUR	\8\	U’L’ULU’L’U
RUB	\9\	U’LUL’U’L U
DFL	\13\	U’L2U
FDL	\14\	U’L’UL’U’LU
LDF	\15\	L2U’L’U
DBL	\16\	U’L2UL’U’LU
LDB	\17\	LU’L’U
BDL	\18\	U’LU*

The special cases all involve the URF and DRB corners. For these cases I keep formula, and I keep the vs and ws, but replace the R2 with a PLL algorithm and some set up moves. Take a PLL algorithm that moves 3 corners, then set up your targets (UBR, placeholder DRF, and the special case URF or DRB) into the spots the PLL algorithm permutes. I use 2 similar algorithms to decrease the amount of set up moves (it is normal to already know 2 algorithms, you can increase the amount of algorithms you use, to decrease the amount of set-up moves.) It is important to note whether the special case is first in the pair or second. Formula vnv’ or wnw’ (just one of them, the n algorithm solves 2 edges and gives you a new placeholder, while leaving everything else in place.)

Here is what I use, with dashes to identify the set up moves.

URF or DRB first

*Position (First letter identifying Target)/Case #/Comments/Algorithm (n)
FUR /12a/	DRF-FUR-UBR/	z'U2 -R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2 -U2z
BDR /20a/	DRF-BDR-UBR/	z'U- RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 -U'z
UFR /10a/	DRF-UFR-UBR/	D'L2U -RB'RF2R'BRF2R2- U'L2D
RDB /21a/	DRF-RDB-UBR/	FL2x'U'- R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2 -UxL2F'
RUF /11a/	DRF-RUF-UBR/	D'L2F'U2 -RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 -U2FL2D
DRB /19a/	DRF-DRB-UBR/	D'F2U' -R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2- UF2D*

URF or DRB second

*Position (First letter identifying Target)/Case #/Comments/Algorithm (n)
FUR /12b/	DRF -UBR-FUR/	z'U'- RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 -Uz
BDR /20b/	DRF -UBR-BDR/	z'- R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2- z
UFR /10b/	DRF -UBR-UFR/	D'L2- R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2 -L2 D
RDB /21b/	DRF -UBR-RDB/	FL2x'- RB'RF2R'BRF2R2- xL2F'
RUF /11b/	DRF -UBR-RUF/	D'L2F'U- R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2 -U'FL2D
DRB /19b/	DRF -UBR-DRB/	D'F2- RB'RF2R'BRF2R2- F2D*

Sometimes you have the URF and DRB corners paired together. My workaround is moving the target on the DRB to the URB sticker. The nice thing about using PLL algorithms is you don’t follow any set up rules. Unlike the easy cases you can break up the R layer. Just place your targets in the area affected by the PLL, Permute, and reverse how you placed your targets.

DRB to URB algorithms

*Position (First letter identifying Target)\Case #\Algorithm (v or w)
DRB	\19\	B2L’U’LU
BDR	\20\	B’U’LU
RDB	\21\	B
*
Now deal with all the corners that are in the right place but not oriented correctly. When you orient you can change A) one corner clock wise one corner counter-clockwise B) three corners clockwise or C) three corners counter-clockwise. Just orient the pieces and if you need another piece move the placeholder (in this method it’s the DRF corner). So if you have only 1 corner that needs to be oriented clockwise, then orient it clockwise and the DRF counter-clockwise. If you have 2 corners that need to be oriented clockwise, orient them and the DRF clockwise. And if you can orient your corners and don’t need another piece, leave the DRF alone. You can learn to orient corners from a 3 op guide, there are no changes for R2.

You should be finished unless you have unpaired edges.

The last step is to solve any unpaired stickers. The sticker must be switched with the DRF sticker. If you have unpaired corners you must also have unfinished edges. You solve both with one algorithm, just like in the 3 op. But with this system you are supposed to be smarter, and not have to follow the set up rules, you don’t have to use the U layer, but they do all have to be on one layer, which becomes your new U layer (because everyone has PLL just for the U layer.) Just understand which sticker has to go where. I put the corner stickers on the U face and have the edge stickers either both on the U face or both not on the U face, and solve with a PLL algorithm (and reverse my setup moves.)

I hope this helps. I wrote this because I could not find a good tutorial for the R2. Thanks to Stefan Pochmann discovered the R2 mechanic. And thanks to Macky for making a tutorial for the M2, I would not have made this tutorial without his work.

Zebedee Weetaluktuk

Oh and just a little about me. I competed in blindfold 3x3 once; I tied for third with a record of DNF, DNF, DNS… still third place is really good.

Thank you to anyone who responds with better algorithms.

Here are 2 examples,
Example 1:

Scramble: U R' L U D B' L2 U' D' L' F2 R D B L2 F2 B2 U' R' D' B' D2 U F2 D'

DLB Needs to be oriented Clockwise

List (DRF goes to):

RUB(9) to FUR(12) (it is important that they are paired for special cases.)
LUF(3) to LUB(5)
DRB(19) to FLD(14) (14 goes back to DRF, all pieces are counted; the list is finished.)

Solution:

U’LUL’U’L U (RUB to URB)
z'U'- RB'RF2R'BRF2R2 -Uz	(Special case, FUR second in the pair algorithm.)
U'L'ULU'L'U (URB to RUB, putting it back)

L’U’L’U (LUF to URB)
R2 (DRF placeholder to URB)
U'LU'L (URB to LUF)
U’L’U (LUB to URB)
R2 (DRF placeholder to URB)
U'LU (URB to LUB)

U’L’UL’U’LU (Because DRB is a special case, we must move the other 
sticker into position before we do the DRB alg. FLD to URB)
D'F2U' -R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2- UF2D	(Special case, DRB first in the pair algorithm.)
U'L'ULU'LU (URB to FLD)

Orient DLB
x2 U' R'DRD'R'DR
U2 R'D'RDR'D'R U' x2 

Edges can be solved without affecting corners. Corners are solved.

Example 2:
Scramble: L D' R B2 L2 F U2 B D' F' R B2 U' D L2 B' D' F2 D L' D2 B2 L2 R' U2 

No corners in the right place but oriented wrong.

List:
LUF(3) - BDR(20)
BDL(18) - DFL(13)
UFR(10) - BUR(8)
LUB(5)

Solution:

L’U’L’U (LUF to URB)
z'- R'FR'B2RF'R'B2R2- z	(Special case DBR second in the pair algorithm.)
U'LUL (URB to LUF)

U’LU (BDL to URB)
R2 (DRF placeholder to URB)
U'L'U (URB to BDL)
U’L2U (DFL to URB)
R2 (DRF placeholder to URB)
U'L2U (URB to DFL)

U’L’ULU’L’U (BUR to URB)
D'L2U -RB'RF2R'BRF2R2- U'L2D (Special case UFR first in the pair algorithm.)
U'LUL'U'LU (URB to BUR)

No corners to orient.

Unpaired corner LUB. So LUB needs to be switched with our placeholder DRF.
We also must have an unpaired edge. I will give you; DL needs to be changed with DF.

B (Set up move, both corner stickers on the down face, both edge 
stickers on the down face.)
x2 (Set up move, making the down face the up face.)
U (Set up move, fit my stickers in to the PLL.)
R'UR'Dw'-R'F'R2U'R'UR'FRF (PLL "V")
U'x2B' (Reverse all set up moves.)

Edges can be solved without affecting corners. Corners are solved.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 27, 2011)

For RUF and RDB you might like these, built around R U R2 U' R':

R U R2 U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F
F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R'
R' U R2 U' R' F' R U R2 U' R' F R2
R2' F' R U R2 U' R' F R U R2 U' R


----------



## mariano.aquino (Oct 4, 2011)

I would also like to add a good one for BUL:
y R U R2 U'R' F2 R U R2 U'R'
Add L* for other cases!
ultra fast!


----------

